# Wo Rahmen entlacken und pulvern lassen ...



## Speedster (7. Juni 2005)

... im Bereich Hamburg? Kann jemand einen dafür in Frage kommenden Fachbetrieb empfehlen?

Danke + Gruß


----------



## x-o (7. Juni 2005)

www.brandes-speckesser.de

Die sitzen zwar nicht in Hamburg, haben sich aber auf das Entlacken und Pulvern von Fahrradrahmen spezialisiert. Alle Gewinde Aufnahmen, Öffnungen werden fachmännisch abgeklebt. Du kannst wählen zwischen Sandstrahlen und chem. Entlacken. Es sind viele Farben im Angebot. Preislich geht b+s auch voll in Ordnung.

Ich habe dort mein 222 pulvern lassen mit super Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suse (7. Juni 2005)

Das hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Die sitzen in der Nähe von Braunschweig, ich habe meinen (Rennrad)Rahmen dort pulvern lassen, sieht spitze aus! Alle Farben möglich, Preis okay.
Ich habe das damals über einen Radladen in Oldenburg gemacht, gibt bestimmt auch so eine Möglichkeit in HH!
Die Suse


----------



## Knuut (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich hätte eine Firma in Hamburg, die zumindest Dir den Rahmen neu pulvern lassen kann. Hier die web Adresse : www.wot-pulvertechnik.de

Da will ich meinen Rahmen demnächst auch pulvern lassen. Ruf da doch einfach mal an und hole Dir ein paar Infos

Gruß
Knuut


----------



## dr.svenson (16. Juni 2005)

In Pattensen bei Hannover gibt es die Firma Gleiss. Der ist super-nett und liefert absolut korrekte Arbeit ab. Außerdem baut der auch BIkerahmen, d.h. der weiß, worauf es ankommt. Hab dort mein Hardtail mit Macken an Oberrohr und Kettenstrebe neu pulvern lassen und habe für glasstrahlen, Mackenausbessern, pulvern, gewinde nachschneiden 110 Euro bezahlt. Den Rahmen habe ich ohne Anbauteile angebracht. Besonders nett fand ich, dass der bei der Abholung sogar von sich aus mit dem Preis noch runtergegangen ist (eigentlich waren 130 bis 150 verabredet), weil der Aufwand dann wohl geringer ausgefallen ist als angenommen. Also absolut empfehlenswert. Farbe gibt´s nach Wahl.     


Kontakt:
Gleiss Rahmenbau
Ludwig-Erhardt-Straße 37
D-30982 Pattensen
Tel.: 05101 916460
Fax: 05101 916461
e-mail:  [email protected]
http://gleiss-rahmenbau.de/


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2005)

Hi,

dort habe ich vor etlichen Jahren auch mein Bike entlacken und pulvern lassen.

Ist wirklich ein gute Empfehlung.

Hoffentlich bin ich richtig informiert - Gleiss dürfte Teile der Lackierung für Storck Bikes machen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Und als Rahemnbauer ist er wirklich klasse   

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## dr.svenson (17. Juni 2005)

@Hitzi

Scheint mir recht wahrscheinlich, dass der Gleiss auch für Storck pulvert. Jedenfalls hat er neben der RAL-Palette auch noch eine ganze Reihe Musterrohre mit Storck-Logo in seinem Büro rumstehen.


----------

